
Reddit Is Down Following Routine Software Upgrade - dpflan
http://www.redditstatus.com/incidents/902y2bfc3bq4
======
_Marak_
Reddit Admin's made this announcement a few weeks back:

> A few days ago, we talked about a few technological and process changes we
> would be working on in order to improve your Reddit experience and ensure
> access to timely information is available.

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:0400SE...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:0400SEgkXj0J:https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/4oedco/lets_all_have_a_town_hall_about_rall/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
dpflan
The tweet:
[https://twitter.com/redditstatus/status/763864243015790592](https://twitter.com/redditstatus/status/763864243015790592)

Main Status Page: [http://www.redditstatus.com/](http://www.redditstatus.com/)

------
dpflan
Looks like it's back!
[https://twitter.com/redditstatus/status/763887002462760960](https://twitter.com/redditstatus/status/763887002462760960)

------
was_boring
Not a great week for the company -- it's the second major outage in as much
time.

------
samfisher83
It said an emergency outage. What went wrong?

------
SixSigma
Got to rejig again to keep down the_donald

